# GTO 15" spinner hubcpas



## bgard (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi All,
I restoring and looking for the optional 15" spinner hubcaps.
These are rather difficult to find.
I found one in Detroit and another in Cleveland.
Does anybody have a spare spinner or two they would like to sell?
Or maybe give me a lead on a set/pair?
Thanks!


----------



## 65GTO1of1 (Jan 25, 2021)

I was told these were the ones called spinners.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Search under wire hub caps or wire wheel covers for the 63 Tempest, or the 63 Big Pontiac (B body). You may get more hits. 

15" wire hubcaps were never offered on the 64 and up A bodies and very few 63 B bodies since most Pontiacs from the 60s used 14" tires. 15" wheels weren't all that common except on the 61-63 Tempest


----------



## bgard (Aug 7, 2021)

O52 said:


> Search under wire hub caps or wire wheel covers for the 63 Tempest, or the 63 Big Pontiac (B body). You may get more hits.
> 
> 15" wire hubcaps were never offered on the 64 and up A bodies and very few 63 B bodies since most Pontiacs from the 60s used 14" tires. 15" wheels weren't all that common except on the 61-63 Tempest


Thanks for the reply, Ed.
It has been very difficult.
Of the two I found, one guy said they were from a 1964 GTO.
The other is from a salvage yard.
I'll keep looking.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Ty the PY forums. Lots of early Tempest guys over there





__





61-77 GTO, Tempest & LeMans Parts For SALE - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together






forums.maxperformanceinc.com









__





Big Pontiac (incl G-body)Parts For SALE - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together






forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## bgard (Aug 7, 2021)

O52 said:


> Ty the PY forums. Lots of early Tempest guys over there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!
Thanks Ed, I'll go check it out!


----------

